# Looking for short term flat in Athens



## Elina10 (Jul 28, 2012)

A trustable small family (one 8 year old child) is looking for a flat to rent in Athens, in some peaceful/safe area. They would like to rent it starting from next week for 1-2 months. The flat size could be from one bedroom to 3 rooms.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Kolonaki.


----------

